# Kayaking.



## Stanokella (Oct 4, 2008)

Few from last weekend:

1:






2:





3:





4:





5:





6:





7:





8:


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow. Let me repeat that - wow!  Good work. With the speed at which they move through the rapids, it's always tough to get a shot where the arm/paddle isn't obscuring the face. You really did well with these!  Great expressions in 4, 7 and 8. And great captures of the action and splashing. If I had to narrow it down, I'd say my faves are 1, 4 and 8.


----------



## Heck (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah I agree ^^^ too bad #5 has that small strap across his face but I like that one.


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 4, 2008)

^^^ That might be a noseplug, like the guy in #3 is wearing.


----------



## Heck (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah I see now... at first it looked like a strap from the jacket or something. I guess nose plugs would come in handy with all that action!


----------



## polymoog (Oct 4, 2008)

I like nr. 6 because of the guy's expression and the blur in the oar, with the name Kinetic on it, perfect  

Also like 4 and 8 for the angle the kayaks are at.


----------



## Stanokella (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, and yeah its a nose plug he's wearing in #5


----------



## 250Gimp (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice shots!!  Good angles.

By some of the expressions I assume there are some beginners in the group?

CHeers


----------



## phoenix_rising (Oct 7, 2008)

How do you keep your camera equipment dry? BTW freakin awesome!


----------



## Gphoto (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice Shots! :thumbup:
I love the expressions


----------



## Stanokella (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the comments, the kit does get the odd splash on it


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 11, 2008)

Great shots!


----------



## MTart (Oct 20, 2008)

_:thumbup:_


----------



## keybq (Oct 21, 2008)

dam that looks like so much fun to do


----------



## vituccin (Oct 28, 2008)

Awesome action shots!
That looks like a whole lota fun to do aswell=]


----------



## gsgary (Oct 31, 2008)

Some nice shots there but could probably do with a bit faster shutter speed maybe 1/500 instead of 1/320


----------



## Stanokella (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, I would have preferred a faster shutter speed but the river is overgrown with trees and there is hardly any light, didn't really wanna push the iso and the aperture more than I did. 

I do think that a little movement on the subject suits though.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 1, 2008)

Snap the same guy in #4 and #6 @ British open slalom 2005 Nottingham


----------



## Flower Child (Nov 1, 2008)

great shots. as a matter of fact i just got back a few hours ago from kayaking. what a blast. it was just in strip pit though. no rapids haha.


----------



## third_shift|studios (Nov 14, 2008)

nice job "stoping time" on all of these shots and the capture of emotions!


----------

